# Bite/scratch marks on rat pup?



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi there I was checking on the babies tonight and noticed some marks on one babies underside? Is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

There are two possibilities I think. 
1) momma is stepping on them and her nails are too sharp
2) they may have mites(I don't think you can treat them when they're this young)


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

_dizzy_ said:


> There are two possibilities I think.
> 1) momma is stepping on them and her nails are too sharp
> 2) they may have mites(I don't think you can treat them when they're this young)


I think it makes the most sense that they may be scratch marks ! Thanks!!


----------

